
Less salary for more experience - loose11
Recently I had two interviews for a job, one at a company where I worked before and a new one. At the old company I can get a higher salary (8$&#x2F;h more), than for the other. But in the new one, I can enhance my experience for machine learning. So I get paid for &quot;learning&quot; and working on, &quot;for me&quot;, new stuff, but I get less salary.<p>I know the old firm very well, and can start right away with coding, but is probably not challenging.<p>So I don&#x27;t know what to do...
======
chrisbennet
_" But in the new one, I can enhance my experience for machine learning."_

If they are trading this benefit for paying you less, _make sure to get that
in writing_. Maybe not in your employment contract but certainly not a verbal
promise. It's not uncommon to be told things in an interview that are not
delivered later.

For example, a friend took his current job for a little less than he might
otherwise on the condition that he could work 2 days a week from home. Fast
forward a couple of years and a new boss later; now they want him to come in
every day. Too bad the "work 2 days from home" agreement wasn't written down
anywhere...

------
neofrommatrix
Knowledge compounds, and it's easy to get comfortable and lose track. I was in
a similar situation before, and I chose the slightly lower salary to work on
new projects out of my comfort zone. It's certainly helped me, and has
probably made me more marketable.

When you jump next, the salary negotiations are going to be key.

~~~
loose11
Thats probably also in my mind. Thank you.

